# 12 hour shifts?



## **Sox Appeal**

I work for a sheriff's office in South Carolina and 12hr shifts are the primary shifts worked in my area. Can anyone please tell me any departments in NH, VT, RI or ME that work 12hrs?


----------



## Harley387

I work 12's on a Pittman schedule. What information are you looking for?


----------



## HuskyH-2

RISP does 12hr shifts I believe


----------



## fra444

FUUUUUUCK THAT STUPID SHIT!!!!!!! My guys answer 10 to 30 calls in an 8 hour shift, they don't need 4 more hours to add to that total!!!


----------



## **Sox Appeal**

I'll bust my ass for 12 hours to have every other Fri, Sat and Sun off compared to having a Fri and Sat off every six weeks 

I'm just looking for depts that work 12hrs so I can check them out and see if it is somewhere I would want to work. I've worked 12hrs for 10+ years now and don't really want to work anything else because I love the schedule so much.


----------



## Goose

fra444 said:


> FUUUUUUCK THAT STUPID SHIT!!!!!!! My guys answer 10 to 30 calls in an 8 hour shift, they don't need 4 more hours to add to that total!!!


Three days off one week and four days off the next week...what's not to love? Studies have shown that cops need more than two days off in a week to decompress.

Lots of firefighters only work two days a week. When is the last time you heard of a nozzle dragger having burn-out issues?


----------



## LA Copper

I've found the only bad thing about working 12 shifts is the overtime. My guys routinely work 14 and 15 hours shifts because of it. The lack of sleep during the three working days certainly doesn't help. However, they all love having four days off a week.


----------



## csauce777

fra444 said:


> FUUUUUUCK THAT STUPID SHIT!!!!!!! My guys answer 10 to 30 calls in an 8 hour shift, they don't need 4 more hours to add to that total!!!


I'm willing to guess there are departments who's officers answer as many if not more during 12 hour shifts. See LACopper for details...


----------



## 263FPD

I work five 8 hour and 40 minute shifts per week with three days off. I think I'll stay with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

**Sox Appeal** said:


> I'm just looking for depts that work 12hrs so I can check them out and see if it is somewhere I would want to work. I've worked 12hrs for 10+ years now and don't really want to work anything else because I love the schedule so much.


I have to say that after looking at your profile, I am quite impressed. To have "10+ years" at the age of 28 is astounding. How did you manage to land a LE job at the age of not quite 18?

Unless you purposely lied about your DOB, by BS radar went in to overdrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## **Sox Appeal**

HAHAHAAH 5 years dispatch. 5 years patrol = 10+yrs.


----------



## Deuce

I'd much rather work a 5 off and 2 on, 8 hr shift sched.. Anyone know of a dept that works that schedule please let me know....


----------



## Deuce

GMass said:


> Ooohhhh. You wanted the same pay and benis.... ok


Well duuuhh... And NO nights or weekends or holidays...


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> I have to say that after looking at your profile, I am quite impressed. To have "10+ years" at the age of 28 is astounding. How did you manage to land a LE job at the age of not quite 18?


Citizens police academy and police explorers count right ?


----------



## HuskyH-2

Ya GMASS, my buddy on RISP was doing nights and he seemed to like it last I spoke to him.


----------



## mpd61

I'm pretty certain most Campus PD's and the VA Cops do the 5/2 x 8 hour thing.

The 12 hour shifts that go like 4/3 and 3/4 days works AWESOME!!!! But some agency's do the 12 hours by the "Panama Schedule" Stoopid.


----------



## **Sox Appeal**

HAHAHAHHA 5 years Dispatch, 5 years patrol = 10+yrs.
I NEVER specified that it was all 10yrs patrol. There ya go assuming.


----------



## Deuce

GMass said:


> Tue /wed or wed/thur?


I'm thinking more like Tue/Thu..


----------



## 263FPD

**Sox Appeal** said:


> HAHAHAHHA 5 years Dispatch, 5 years patrol = 10+yrs.
> I NEVER specified that it was all 10yrs patrol. There ya go assuming.


I don't assume anything. You implied it. I also am aware that it is not often a civilian dispatcher is made to work 12 hours straight. 12 hours in front of a computer screen can make you fuck up. And if you fuck up after 12 hours, I could get FUCKED up after 12 hours on the road. You said


> I've worked 12hrs for 10+ years


So I made an informed and educated guess. If I am wrong, then I am wrong. Yet I still err on the side of caution. We have many people coming on this forum and claiming to b something they are not.


----------



## csauce777

263FPD said:


> We have many people coming on this forum and claiming to b something they are not.


Here we go again! How many times do I have to friggen tell you? I AM Batman!


----------



## niteowl1970

**Sox Appeal** said:


> HAHAHAHHA 5 years Dispatch, 5 years patrol = 10+yrs.
> I NEVER specified that it was all 10yrs patrol. There ya go assuming.


I tell people I'm in emergency communications not law enforcement... Just sayin.


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Pfft !! I tell them I'm the cleaning lady !!


LOL !


----------



## BlueknightLA

Just signed up and this is my first post. Hello everyone. Im a Mass native and Los Angeles Police Officer for last 11 years. We work the 3/12's shift and also a 4/10 hour shift. Its a great to have the extra days off and truthfully, I've never had a hard time staying alert during the shifts. Of course a little caffeine always helps.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

I used to tell citizens I ran a cigar shop, but my true job eventually found its way into the conversation (usually under the influence of truth serum a/k/a BOOZE)
As far as 12 hours, it would be restful, my Dept's so short staffed, if you don't pull a detail or Court (16hrs/day) you're getting ORDERED for an extra shift.BTW most civilans can't grasp the concept ofordered OT...


----------



## LA Copper

BlueknightLA said:


> Just signed up and this is my first post. Hello everyone. Im a Mass native and Los Angeles Police Officer for last 11 years. We work the 3/12's shift and also a 4/10 hour shift. Its a great to have the extra days off and truthfully, I've never had a hard time staying alert during the shifts. Of course a little caffeine always helps.


Hi there,

Welcome to the mix. I wonder if we know each other?


----------



## BlueknightLA

LA Copper, Im sure we've passed each other somewhere. Im in HOBK right now but have worked all over Cent and South Bureaus.


----------



## fra444

frank said:


> Lots of firefighters only work two days a week. When is the last time you heard of a nozzle dragger having burn-out issues?


When is the last time you knew a buckethead actually working regularly?! Going in to work and hanging with the boys isn't work. Plus bucketheads also work 24 hour shifts, are you saying we could hump calls 24 hours straight on a regular basis?


csauce777 said:


> I'm willing to guess there are departments who's officers answer as many if not more during 12 hour shifts. See LACopper for details...


I don't need to see LA for details, I couldn't care less. The guys I work with work 1 man cars and are often wondering if they CAN GET backup. 8 hours is long enough for me.


----------



## Goose

fra444 said:


> When is the last time you knew a buckethead actually working regularly?! Going in to work and hanging with the boys isn't work. Plus bucketheads also work 24 hour shifts, are you saying we could hump calls 24 hours straight on a regular basis?


I'm not saying that the professions are similar...as Bruce would say - we would be comparing apples to moonrocks.

However, if they put in the effort while they are sitting on their asses to figure out what might work best for them, it's worth thinking about how that could be tweaked for police work.

Granted, it may not work in your community, but given that something is broken, when you are high enough on the totem pole that you may have some impact - I feel it is definitely worth brainstorming about.


----------



## niteowl1970

If I would of had Tue/Wed off I could of spent more time at Occupy Wall Street.


----------



## Joel98

I love 3/12's or even 4/10's......my last dept worked 4/10's and I loved having the 3 days off.


----------



## fra444

frank said:


> I'm not saying that the professions are similar...as Bruce would say - we would be comparing apples to moonrocks.
> 
> However, if they put in the effort while they are sitting on their asses to figure out what might work best for them, it's worth thinking about how that could be tweaked for police work.
> 
> Granted, it may not work in your community, but given that something is broken, when you are high enough on the totem pole that you may have some impact - I feel it is definitely worth brainstorming about.


I just know I see guys coming in burnt and tired after 8 and have a hard time envisioning 10 or 12 hr shifts every night.


----------



## Goose

fra444 said:


> I just know I see guys coming in burnt and tired after 8 and have a hard time envisioning 10 or 12 hr shifts every night.


I'm not doubting it and I have worked both sides of the coin. My view was that two hours really isn't that much longer once you are already at work and you get an extra day off for it. It doesn't feel any longer psychologically.

If you get the opportunity, I highly recommend trying it out.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD

frank said:


> Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


Hey!!! Who makes that phone? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85

Deuce said:


> Well duuuhh... And NO nights or weekends or holidays...


The Trial Court may be hiring in October


----------



## niteowl1970

Foxy85 said:


> The Trial Court may be hiring in October


yeah and they get to tell sworn police officers that they can't carry their firearms inside the building.


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> Hey!!! Who makes that phone?


Samsung.


----------



## Foxy85

niteowl1970 said:


> yeah and they get to tell sworn police officers that they can't carry their firearms inside the building.


----------



## mpd61

Q5-TPR said:


> US Veterans Affairs Police work 5/2. You could get stuck with Tue/Wed off for YEARS....


Not at their turnover rate Yuk, Yuk!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs

263FPD said:


> I don't assume anything. You implied it. I also am aware that it is not often a civilian dispatcher is made to work 12 hours straight. 12 hours in front of a computer screen can make you fuck up. And if you fuck up after 12 hours, I could get FUCKED up after 12 hours on the road.


FWIW, my first year was in dispatch and we worked 12 hour shifts. What really sucked was when my relief was on restricted hours due to her pregnancy & I ended up working 14-15 hours for my 4 days. At the time, I only lived about a mile from the dept, otherwise I don't know how I would've survived.

As for patrol, I've worked 8's, 10's, and 12's over my career. The 12-hour shifts were great (4 days on, 3 off, 3 on, 4 off) - you can do a lot with 4 days off without burning vacation time (It made me bi-coastal, lol.). Downside was working nights & having court during the day, especially if court was an hour away. I can't tell you how many times I worked 18 hour shifts though. Countless times, if a night guy called in sick, someone would volunteer for the first half & I'd take the 2nd half, which meant working midnight to 1800. Of course, we didn't have details so the ot was mostly welcomed!

*****


----------



## robodope

4 ten hour days on 4 off..love it


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> only for the fact we're training a new dispatcher, and with ZAXXON deliberately trying to overwhelm her, she needs all the interference run for her she can get.


----------



## **Sox Appeal**

Not often but possible.


----------



## Inspector71

Q5-TPR said:


> They are doing better. New creds/badges, expanded authority, new guns, and a retarded pay scale have made things better from what I hear. They have come a long way anywho...


True since like 1989...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USM C-2

Loved it!


----------

